# Parking at Point Depot



## Town (5 Jan 2009)

Bringing my kids to concert in Point on Thursday next. Any ideas about parking or best way to get in and out of it. I am not going myself and am willing to pay for a car parking space nearby although i know I will be ripped off.


----------



## Sunny (5 Jan 2009)

Good luck! There is no parking at the 02 itself. There is a car park beside Jury's in the IFSC and there is also on street parking around but it is likely to be very difficult to get any parking near the venue. It was chaos at the first concert with all the traffic. Best bet is to probably use another car park in town and get public transport down. I think there are special shuttle buses but open to correction on that one.


----------



## Smashbox (5 Jan 2009)

Car parking is an absolute nightmare. I would also park up somewhere and walk or get a taxi to the venue.


----------



## iggy11 (5 Jan 2009)

have been to 2 concerts at new O2 and parked in Jurys at IFSC both times.
It only costs €5 and is a 10 min walk to venue.


----------



## TheShark (5 Jan 2009)

Again Jurys at the IFSC is the only place to park. [broken link removed] GET THERE VERY EARLY and have some refreshments before the concert , otherwise you will be stuck in traffic going nowhere.


----------



## shesells (5 Jan 2009)

We usually park in on the street on the opposite side of the river near Pearse St/Sandymount and walk across the bridge. Much easier for a quick getaway afterwards too.


----------



## Town (9 Jan 2009)

I parked in car park behind Jury's. They only charge 5 Euro after 5.30pm. Saw the one for 15 E nearer the Point and it was quite empty but very convenient. Just thought I'd let you know for reference.


----------

